# What was I thinking!!!



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Here is a piece of a driftwood, that was sitting in my tank. I let the narrow leaf java fern grow to a substantial amount in there. But here's the funny thing, I sold it to my friend for dirt cheap, because I'm cool like that! LOL J/K! Guess how much I sold it for? Sorry for the small pics, but I can't resize them any much bigger, because of the system change in APC.
Also, the length is over 16" and the width is over 9".


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow that's a lot of Java! Well done. 

I would have paid $40-50 for all that. And it looks like you even threw in the driftwood too. 

Maybe you sold it for $20?

-John N.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

For the price of a song?


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW. I don't know what Java fern goes for in the States, but to buy that amount here in Oz it would cost you more than $200 maybe more because of the driftwood.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Hey! Where's the driftwood? All I see is a huge clump of fern.

$50 would have been a good price for it. That's a whole lot of fern and the hard work has already been done for you.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Burks said:


> Hey! Where's the driftwood? All I see is a huge clump of fern.
> 
> $50 would have been a good price for it. That's a whole lot of fern and the hard work has already been done for you.


The driftwood is hidden underneath all that narrow leaf java fern. It was a huge amount! It grew, very beautifully in my tank, but it took alot of space. 
I sold it to my good friend/co-worker for only $30. Plus, I needed it gone. And he was happy to take it off my hands! 
Thanks, Eric.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Lucky friend! That sure is a steal for such a nice looking set of plants. 

-John N.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would have paid a good $60-75 shipped for it.


----------

